# Nugget Fuzz



## chongmagic (Jun 7, 2019)

I am still working on getting the best sound out of this but here is a pre-finished shot.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 7, 2019)

Nice, Dude.


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 7, 2019)

Finished product sounds balls to the wall fuzz max.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## mad5066 (Jun 8, 2019)

sweeeet!


----------

